# Rabbits advice please?



## Lemonie17 (Mar 18, 2013)

My daughter has decided she no longer has time for her two rabbits:mad5: this is actually own to my ex husband liking her head ith cr*p:frown2:

So I need to rehome them. They will come with everything they need and can be separated as are in separate cages(as they fought) they are three years old. 
But where do I go? I don't want to risk them ending up somewhere awful or somewhere as dog bait
Any suggestions please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you tell me a bit more about the rabbits please?
What sex are they?
Are they neutered?
Are they vaccinated?
What size cages come with them?
Are they indoors or outdoors?
And finally can you travel to rehome them?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So many rabbits are got rid of, it can be impossibly hard to find a new home.

You can start by looking up local rescues and contact them - they are likely to be full, but it's always worth a try.

I would avoid preloved. And whatever you do, don't just give your buns away for free - you don't want them becoming snake food.

Have a look at Rabbit Rehome - Advice on rehoming your bunny

You will be responsible for approving any potential new owners.

Other than that, it is a case of asking around locally to where you live - friends and family you trust.

Poor buns. Thery need neutering, and they both need a friend.


----------



## Lemonie17 (Mar 18, 2013)

Both female I believe. One lion head cross? In a golden brown colour. The other is dark grey. Not neutered. Not vaccinated. Outdoor rabbits. One cage has a run underneath one is just normal.
My ex husband decided that they are just rabbits, they don't need anything, considered them disposable:mad5:
Hence I got out!


----------



## Lemonie17 (Mar 18, 2013)

I can travel local if the rabbit alone go without cages, but I o ly have a mall ca and couldn't get the cages in


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok I can't really help without the hutches coming with them but you can try to call Furry Friends Animal Rescue they are based in Surrey so not too far from you. Their contact details are: Home number: 020 8407 1080
Mobile: 0797 356 9371
email us: [email protected]

They are a home based small rescue so if they don't get back to you straight away then they will be busy, but if they can't take them on themselves they will help advise you as to how to go about rehoming them


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Or, depending on where you are in Essex, you could try Wendy at Leigh on Sea -

ESSEX GUINEA PIG, RAT AND RABBIT RESCUE
DANCERS HAVEN, 25 NORE RD, LEIGH ON SEA
SS9 5DD

Tel: 01702 421353/07709 417474/07725 909198
Email: [email protected]

- or if you are near the suffolk border, try

Thumpers Rabbit Rescue
335 Defoe Road
Tel: 01473 461937/07934 427870
Email: [email protected]
Website: Ipswich rabbit sanctuary & rabbit adoption | Thumpers Rabbit Rescue

Both are home based rescues. Both are dedicated and committed to helping rabbits in need.

Don't take them to a local RSPCA rescue - if the rabbits have any teeth issues (spurs), they will be put to sleep.


----------



## Lemonie17 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks I've contacted the hadleigh one, but will try thumpers too.
Glad you told me about RSPCA, altho I don't think they have any teeth issues-but just in case!


----------

